# potty training going backwards



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi I have a thre and a half year old little girl. We potty trained her (second attempt) in Oct last year very successfully and she was quite happily taking herself to the potty/toilet to wee during the day. Unfortunately she did not like poo-ing on the toilet or potty and would hold it until night time and her nappy. She started nursery class at a school in Jan and during the half term she started using the toilet for poo's, despite having chicken pox, and did this all week. Once back at school however she started going backwards and now will only poo in her night nappy. The worrying thing is that she very rarely wee's either and maybe only go's once or twice in the day and then only on my insistence. I am really concerned about this as her night nappies are always sopping wet in the morning so she does wee overnight. I have asked her if it hurts when she wee's and sometimes she says 'yes' and sometimes she says 'no'. She is on anti-biotics at the moment for an ear infection (amoxycillin) but it hasn't helped with the wee situation. Do you think I should take her to be checked by Gp??
sorry for long post but I am really concerned by this.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

hi smiley, if she has only recently started doing this at the same time as started school, she is probably just a bit unsettled by having to have a wee somewhere else but at home, if she is weeing at night and not complaining of any pain then it is unlikely to be a urine infection, i think its more likely to be psychological as the slightest thing will change their normal habits, i used to look after a little boy before i was a nurse, in my nursery nurse days and because he was having so much fun and didn't want to miss out on anything he would put off going for a wee, maybe ask the teachers to prompt her to go for a wee regularly and see how she goes,

Nic


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

thank you! I have already thought about asking for a meeting with her key-worker at school about it - the problem is they try to get them to be independant about it - which is good in a way but maybe she needs a bit more supervision at the moment.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

yeah i agree, they should encourage her if you mention it to them, let me know how you get on

Nic


----------

